# Chief Petty Officer Cutlass Stand



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

Built this this weekend. We are going to auction it off at a function next weekend for a fundraiser. Funny thing, I built it without the cutlass for an example. Ill get a better picture with the cutlass and some coins sometime tomorrow after I get the final coat of tung oil on it. This was pretty fun. Solid oak.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jaydawg74 (Nov 24, 2011)

I gotta honest with ya, when I saw the thread title, I asked myself, "why would anyone build a stand for an Oldsmobile Cutlass?"

:laughing:


----------



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

Hahaha


----------



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

Finished product


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## whaledog (Jul 16, 2012)

Well done brother.


----------

